# Went to the range today...



## Viper1 (Aug 22, 2009)

So I went to the Indoor Range today here in Columbus, GA.  http://www.shootersofcolumbus.com/ 

A marine buddy of mine met me there, with another one of his pals and then another guy I knew from school showed up.  Good times all around.  I brought my Marlin Model 90 (12gauge, OU, built b/w 1937-1948 due to the vented and separated barrels) for an appraisal.  Turns out it's worth about $450 (the Marlin .410 OU's go for about $2K). View attachment 8464

The Marines brought a ParaOrdnance .45 and a Kimber .45 Gold Match II.View attachment 8465  I shot the Para a couple weeks ago and loved the weight and accuracy.  He'd had night sights and new trigger put on it.  The Kimber Gold Match was a real beauty.View attachment 8466 

The 4th guy brought his Glock 26 and Springfield XD40.  The "baby glock" is a bit small for my hands. View attachment 8467 The Glock 19 felt "just right" and I liked the weight.  The Springfield XD 40 fired well, fit well.  I was pretty impressed but still felt too light.  

I rented and put a box of 9mm through the Springfield XD sub-compact 9mm with extended cap mag (15+1).  Fit well in my hands, fired well, but couldn't get over the lightweight.  Without the extended mag, my hands didn't fit well around the grip. http://www.springfield-armory.com/xd.php?version=61

Overall, I decided to purchase the Glock 19 for CCW. View attachment 8468 Should be getting my permit here in a couple weeks. I am still looking for a .45 handgun but want to shop around a little more before I make a purchase.  The 9mm should fit the bill until I get a .45.  

I've enjoyed reading the threads on handguns!! Keep up the great advice and anecdotal evidence!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 22, 2009)

Final thoughts.  They have military blue label specials on the Glock 19.  I can walk out of the store with a brand new Glock 19, case, mags, etc for $420 ($100 less than advertised).  

I like the Stoeger Cougar as well in 9mm.  It retails for $419 (MSRP, $469). http://www.stoegerindustries.com/firearms/stoeger_cougar.php

Can anyone give me tips on how to haggle for the best deal?


----------



## arizonaguide (Aug 23, 2009)

That's a good price on the Glock. Hard to beat that price in MY neck of the woods.
The best way to haggle is to make SURE to ask for the "military discount"...most shops will have a Military/LEO discount of some kind. Sounds like you already did that.

Glock 19 is a good way to go. (shit, was that ME that just said that?!) :uhh:
Seriously, in a 9mm that's a good choice.
As long as it's a reputable manufacturer (SIG, Glock, Springfield, Beretta, etc...) then it's really whatever FITS your hand Bro! I like the XDm, but it's a bit larger than the Glock19 for CCW.
LOTSA support, parts, aftermarket options with the Glock.


----------

